# Hp mini 210 simcard slot



## sunilvennala (Jul 11, 2010)

I Have a HP mini 210 (1084TU) netbook.It has a simcard slot.Can i use BSNL simcard (internet activated) to connect internet.Which software or driver need for this to activate?Pls. Help.


----------

